# Tortoise Forum T-Shirt



## Josh (Mar 24, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
Thanks for your support!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you have pricing for the shirts? I'd buy one


----------



## Josh (Mar 24, 2014)

Cheap as possible. I'm thinking somewhere in the $15 range...


----------



## LolaMyLove (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd buy one or two.


----------



## Creedence (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd buy one!


----------



## leigti (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, I would buy one also.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 25, 2014)

I will also love to get couple...


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 25, 2014)

I will buy a couple. Will they be different colors to choose from or just the grey? Thanks


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd for sure buy one or two


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd buy one


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

I would buy several of them Mr. Josh .....keep us posted if available ..( I still sport my old black shirt from years ago~ ) 







JD~:shy:


----------



## hturner (Mar 25, 2014)

I would get a couple!


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2014)

Do they come in baby doll or feminine cut shirts or just universal?


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


Because I want one!


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2014)

So only members can buy them? I am not sure I like the "expert" part, as to me it gives a false impression of experience and knowledge... just sayin'.


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in. Although I would prefer a more feminine cut too. Regular t-shirts look terrible on me. I would still buy one anyway


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll buy one or ten . Ha ha


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm soooo not an expert but I'm am quickly becoming known as the crazy tortoise lady in my neighborhood. People are constantly telling me they have weeds for me LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*



Elohi said:


> Yeah, I'm soooo not an expert but I'm am quickly becoming known as the crazy tortoise lady in my neighborhood. People are constantly telling me they have weeds for me LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]



I has a STRANGER come up to me while I was jogging, and go "Hi! I have some weeds in my garden. Do you want them?!?!?!"


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm soooo not an expert but I'm am quickly becoming known as the crazy tortoise lady in my neighborhood. People are constantly telling me they have weeds for me LOL.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA now THAT'S wild! Hahaha!!


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## kathyth (Mar 25, 2014)

I would buy 2, at least.
Would prefer that it just said, " member"


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd buy one because I'm a T-shirt aficionado, however, instead of "Tortoise" and "expert" I'd like for it to say "Tortoise Forum.org"

My favorite tortoise forum T-shirt is the one with the big red heart on it "I heart Tortoise Forum"


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey how about a fun contest ......on letting members trying to help design a shirt ...and submit of entries ....ya know could help with other ideas?


----------



## Hjulmgunnar (Mar 25, 2014)

I am tort-ally in!


----------



## RuthJanice (Mar 25, 2014)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2014)

Josh,
I say go with it. Mike will buy ten so that he can send one to me as a gift. LOL.


----------



## HerpMS (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd buy one too!


----------



## tyguy35 (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love one


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Hey how about a fun contest ......on letting members trying to help design a shirt ...and submit of entries ....ya know could help with other ideas?




We did that before and got many nice-looking designs, but I think Josh is going for inexpensive this time, and the busier the design, the more costly the shirt.

But I'm all for a contest anyway. The winner might not get on the T-shirt, but maybe some sort of other prize, and we can keep the designs for some other use at another time.


***Yvonne pulls Josh aside and whispers in his ear, "That's a pretty ugly color T-shirt."***


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the shirt design mostly "as is" but I'm not an expert and I'm not sure if want people assuming I was or thinking I was being arrogant or something lol. I'm just the keeper. And a newb at that. 


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the color and the design and I'm arrogant enough to like the text as well. Although I'd be more comfortable with â€œAmazing" being on there to be a better reflection of me.


----------



## Whitneyrae (Mar 25, 2014)

I love the color and design, I think it would look great if it said something like "tortoise forum addict" "tortoise forum for life" I love tortoise forum.org." etc Since I'm so new to this I don't think wearing "expert" would really work.


----------



## pam (Mar 25, 2014)

I would want one for sure


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I like the color and the design and I'm arrogant enough to like the text as well. Although I'd be more comfortable with â€œAmazing" being on there to be a better reflection of me.



Ken you crack me up ......



I already knew you were the ladies man .....heck I didn't even think you owned a tortoise <grin>.....but nonetheless....v^v^ride um' Cowboyv^v^
You always bring a smile ....and that's a good thing! 

JD~ ^5


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> That's what Karen's gonna want to read!!


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh wait wait wait. Maybe the shirt means tortoise forum expert. In that case, anyone who uses the forum fluently is an expert right? LOL


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*



Elohi said:


> Oh wait wait wait. Maybe the shirt means tortoise forum expert. In that case, anyone who uses the forum fluently is an expert right? LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]



Honest, I took it as expert TFOer, not necessarily a tortoise expert


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 25, 2014)

If you can ship to the U.K then I'm definitely in! I'm glued to this forum trying to soak up all the knowledge I can!
xXx


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > That's what Karen's gonna want to read!!
> ...


----------



## HJ1983 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think it's pretty cool. I know it costs more to write on the back but maybe you could add in "The #1 source for tortoise information!" I got that from your welcome blurb on main page. I'd get one either way. Girl or unisex cut. Grey or any other color available.


----------



## Josh (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*



Elohi said:


> Oh wait wait wait. Maybe the shirt means tortoise forum expert. In that case, anyone who uses the forum fluently is an expert right? LOL
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]



Exactly! 

Glad you all seem to like it, mostly!
I think we'll go ahead and print some so stay tuned!!


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely!! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Instinct (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, I would definitely buy one! Or maybe a few...


----------



## GotTort (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd buy a tortoise for t shirt


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I'll buy one or ten . Ha ha



Come on folks! Step it up. Mike is gonna buy enough to share with me!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I'll buy one or ten . Ha ha
> ...



While you're at it, ask if he'll share some of his magical boobie (




) 

with you as well.


----------



## Star-of-India (Mar 25, 2014)

Long sleeve would be a nice option. I'd also be more inclined without the 'expert' part. I know a fair amount, but I'm no expert on the subject of torts, -more of an 'advanced beginner' -which reminds me of swimming lessons as a kid 50 years ago...


----------



## Chocoju (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh yes I will buy one


----------



## xogemmm (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd buy one!


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Mar 26, 2014)

Heck yea I want one. Bye any chance are you going to make some xlt sizes. I'm tall


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll buy one if you have a men's 4x size!!!! I like them big and baggy!!!!


And of course I need a women's small for my granddaughter!!!!


----------



## StuMac (Mar 26, 2014)

Even though I'm a newbie too( just over a years experience) I'd buy one with expert on it...just so that I could be classed as an expert at something!! Would you ship to UK with minimal cost? The import costs usually cause me to miss out on great deals. Sometimes it doubles the cost of the item [PENSIVE FACE]


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 26, 2014)

StuMac said:


> Even though I'm a newbie too( just over a years experience) I'd buy one with expert on it...just so that I could be classed as an expert at something!! Would you ship to UK with minimal cost? The import costs usually cause me to miss out on great deals. Sometimes it doubles the cost of the item [PENSIVE FACE]



If a few of us British Tort owners want a T-shirt perhaps it would work out cheaper (if 1 person wouldn't mind) to send them all to that person and then they distribute them via Royal Mail?
xXx


----------



## samsmom (Mar 28, 2014)

I would buy one!


----------



## jax7271 (Mar 29, 2014)

I would buy one or two if they can be shipped to Canada


----------



## Evy (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll buy two. For the expert part on it, I think it would be fine if it has an smile face next to it. Even though we know a little more since we are part of this forum I wont consider myself an expert.


----------



## jfales (Apr 1, 2014)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!



I would get one as well - however, I'm not an expert...


----------



## BowDownBowser (Apr 1, 2014)

I would get one


----------



## prelyt (Apr 1, 2014)

I would probably get one or two...maybe even 3 if you did baby size!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 1, 2014)

Are they for sale yet? Got the credit card ready!


----------



## Linz2491 (Apr 1, 2014)

I need one in little girl size 7 since she is the real expert. Don't believe me? She will tell you!


----------



## Tito17 (Apr 1, 2014)

I want one haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 1, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Are they for sale yet? Got the credit card ready!



Mike asks because he doesn't want things to become awkward when he asks me what size shirt I wearâ€¦


----------



## Barista5261 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sign me up for the ladies' version!


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Apr 3, 2014)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!



I would buy one as long as they came in youth sizes or if you had extra small for adults! Can we buy them anywhere?


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 3, 2014)

I would buy one regardless of size/fit. I wear big tshirts anyways.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 3, 2014)

Tffnytorts are you going to post a picture of your adult self if you get a shirt?


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*



mike taylor said:


> Tffnytorts are you going to post a picture of your adult self if you get a shirt?



Sorry! Can't hear you over the TV!!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 4, 2014)

Ha ha heeeee heeee! Good cover up . Its funny how the tv blocks your eyes .


----------



## Saleama (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess I read the thing wrong. To me expert member in no way implys that I am a tortoise expert, just an expert member of the forum. Sort of a play on words considering I spend more time on here while I am at work than I actually do work, making me an expert or professional member if you will. It does not say Tortoise expert afterall.


----------



## Skymall007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does the tort forum have a cafe press or zazzle? I love that place. Then there could be many styles available and even bumper stickers!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 4, 2014)

Skymall007 said:


> Does the tort forum have a cafe press or zazzle? I love that place. Then there could be many styles available and even bumper stickers!



I must be old. I've no idea what you are asking here, other than knowing the words. Lol.


I'll look it up on the Internet machine.


----------



## Skymall007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Skymall007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the tort forum have a cafe press or zazzle? I love that place. Then there could be many styles available and even bumper stickers!
> ...





Don't worry! They are sites where you can upload pictures of designs and then sell them from there. They handle the sizes and the styles and the shipping when other people buy them. The design can also go onto bumper stickers, necklaces, etc. But then they can come on bumper stickers and even shower curtains lolz. The hermit crab association uses it and the funds can go directly to the site I believe. Or a paypal account. 

http://www.zazzle.com/
http://www.cafepress.com/

The only thing is that they use American Apparel and so if I buy a T-shirt I would rather buy it directly from you. But they don't make the bumper stickers and flip flops at AA so I could buy those no problem =) They are pretty fun sites. And people can customize the colors they want too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 4, 2014)

Josh, you got your ears on? What we've got here, is a smart one!
Nice to see you again 007â€¦


----------



## Skymall007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Josh, you got your ears on? What we've got here, is a smart one!
> Nice to see you again 007â€¦



Good to see you too! =) =) =) I am excited for these t-shirts! Once I have my own car I will decorate it with so many tort things. Zazzle and Cafe press take all the work out of making and shipping everything. Oh dear, I sound like I am a commercial for them now ahaha


----------



## plamphier (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd buy two and stash them for Christmas, tho I'm no expert!


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Skymall007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the tort forum have a cafe press or zazzle? I love that place. Then there could be many styles available and even bumper stickers!
> ...





I have no idea what these words mean either ken. And I'm not even old... However my body thinks I'm eighty. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 4, 2014)

I am sure, Luke, on some level, you and I are kindred spirits.


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2014)

We've tried having a Zazzle store in the past. Zazzle ends up charging $25+ for the shirt alone and we end up with ~$4 to show for it.
I'm working on a solution that will bring the cost way down to like $18 SHIPPED.
Thanks for your patience, everyone. I'm hoping to start taking orders next week!


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I am sure, Luke, on some level, you and I are kindred spirits.



[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## kezilulu (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm excited!
xXx


----------



## DobbyRed (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## Skymall007 (Apr 4, 2014)

Aw darn. That is too bad about Zazzle. I wonder if cafe press is the same? Maybe redbubble? No matter what I think we all want at least one! =)


----------



## gieseygirly (Apr 10, 2014)

Depending on pricing and shipping costs, I'd buy one.


----------



## 4jean (Apr 10, 2014)

I would definitely buy one....but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be shooting some photos this week so you all can see what the shirt will look like. We will have both men's and women's fits available. Order form is coming this week too - keep your eyes peeled and check back here for more info!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

Any men 4x's?


----------



## Josh (Apr 14, 2014)

@ALDABRAMAN i think the largest we'll be able to offer is men's XXL


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*That is usually the case! *


----------



## DeanS (Apr 14, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Hey how about a fun contest ......on letting members trying to help design a shirt ...and submit of entries ....ya know could help with other ideas?


Huh? What? Deja Vu!









...and I found it. JOOOOOOOOOSH?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*LOL, I kinda like the giant tortoise theme! *


----------



## Josh (Apr 14, 2014)

@DeanS I must've dropped the ball on that one. Apologies! Where did we leave off, did you send me the artwork? What year was that??


----------



## DeanS (Apr 14, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Any men 4x's?



I feel for ya brother? I went from 302 down to 240 in the past two years...and still can barely make it into an XXL...all because TFO shirts max'd out at XXL.


----------



## fbsmith3 (May 1, 2014)

If you are successful with the short sleeves maybe you can consider long sleeves. For some reason I love long sleeve t-shirts. Anyway I'm still in.

I just looked on CustomInk website: http://www.customink.com/prices/

Shirt Quantity
Black / Color Shirt
1-5 $23-$25 Free Shipping
6-10 $14-$23 Free Shipping
11-20 $10-$14 Free Shipping
21-50 $8-$10 Free Shipping
50- 100 $6-$8 Free Shipping
101+ $5-$6 Free Shipping


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 1, 2014)

I would buy 1-2 If they have a pocket in them !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Kathy Coles (May 1, 2014)

So, is it a go to buy the shirts??? Where do we order?? Please have some 1X and 2X for those of us not so petite.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 1, 2014)

I'd buy if you can get a more feminine cut option as well.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 1, 2014)

Would I look younger with a Feminine cut T shirt ? 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 1, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Would I look younger with a Feminine cut T shirt ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


Get rid of the hippy braid grandpa, and who knows how young you'd look! LOL.


----------



## turtlegirl13 (May 2, 2014)

I'd love x-small to small female cut shirts! Where do we buy?


----------



## Evy (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to be a pain but I think V necks would be great for girls :0)) I'll for me for my mom and my hubby (not v neck for him) :0)) 



Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
London (Sulcata)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 2, 2014)

Remember Samson in the bible had long hair ( and today most men don't have that much strength sorry hair ) 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Anthony P (May 13, 2014)

LOVE this. I'm always just concerned that I am too big to get most shirts, but if there are big sizes, I will buy multiple


----------



## sibi (May 13, 2014)

Josh, needless to say, many of us would buy one or more T shirts. Just let us know when we can start ordering. I don't ser it as a problem that the shirt says "expert." I mean, how many people really believe everything a t-shirt says?


----------



## želva (May 14, 2014)

I'm new member, but if they can be shipped to Europe i would love to get two, one male and one female cut if available. I lurked this forum for quiet some time before i managed to join


----------



## BonesEx (May 24, 2014)

Chiming in that I would love one as well, but would prefer it not to say expert on it. I'm definitely no expert on tortoises, but I would love to show my support for the site!


----------



## Anna101a (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I would buy one or two and if you made children sizes..would need six more


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2014)

Any update josh? lots of anxious people here. I believe everything I read on t-shirts.


----------



## Lira (Jun 28, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I would buy several of them Mr. Josh .....keep us posted if available ..( I still sport my old black shirt from years ago~ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Josh and @N2TORTS I reckon this cool Kombi with the Tortoise forum details on the side, would also make a great t-shirt!!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would buy one!!


----------



## pam (Jun 29, 2014)

I would buy one


----------



## alysciaingram (Jun 29, 2014)

Another member who would buy multiple, in child, women, and men sizes! (preferably in black)


----------



## algoroth1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can I get one for my emys emys? Just kidding. Yes, I'm in too if that helps,
Ron


----------



## dmmj (Jul 3, 2014)

Hate to be a pest, ( ok I do enjoy it), any chance it will have a pocket in the front? or would that drive up the cost.


----------



## StaceyJ (Jul 5, 2014)

I am no where NEAR an expert, but I love the image on the front!!! I'd wear it!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 5, 2014)

I am a little concerned, josh, if people don't get answers soon. W e may have a riot, the only solution I see, is a t shirt ( pref. with a pocket in the front)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know if I'm at rioting stage yet, but I'm certainly getting antsy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2014)

I've got pitchforks ready!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got pitchforks ready!!!


We riot a little differently in these parts...


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 6, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We riot a little differently in these parts...



I got me a new 6 prong pitch fork. Works real good for hay.. And also rioting over T shirts...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 6, 2014)

Shawwweeet!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a few torches dipped in kerosene and ready to go.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 7, 2014)

*nudges Yvonne* pssssstt...psssst.... I think you're supposed to be on the receiving end if the riot, Miss Mod.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 7, 2014)

*whispers to Tiff* it's ok if she's not


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 7, 2014)

TSHIRTS TSHIRTS TSHIRTS TSHIRTS!


----------



## Zenaida (Jul 7, 2014)

How Can I Buy One ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2014)

Zenaida said:


> How Can I Buy One ?


Have ya got yer own pitchfork?


----------



## Zenaida (Jul 7, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have ya got yer own pitchfork?


My Own What ?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 7, 2014)

What about something like this for the design? For the people who aren't comfortable with the "expert" wording. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/imageuploadedbytortoise-forum1403908240-192164-jpg.85282/

I'd get one of each!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2014)

Pitchfork? Ya know, for bringin to the riot!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll bring my slingshot. And my zombie melter..


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 7, 2014)

And my TAZERRR!! 

I feel like we are ganging up on Josh.........


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> And my TAZERRR!!
> 
> I feel like we are ganging up on Josh.........


I prefer the term tough love.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Where's @Josh been? Haven't seen him around, still waiting to hear on the Instagram thing too I think.


----------



## Josh (Jul 7, 2014)

Here I am!
Sorry I've been so busy! I will get moving on the t-shirts today! Thank you for your patient and friendly reminders!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know if they were patient. But yes. We did indeed keep our reminders friendly......


----------



## dmmj (Jul 7, 2014)

Remember, if you order a t shirt , you have to post a pic. of yourself in it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2014)

Josh said:


> Here I am!
> Sorry I've been so busy! I will get moving on the t-shirts today! Thank you for your patient and friendly reminders!


I WAS being patient. Then, out of respect, I started to sanitize my “riot pitchfork". I got into the movement, and ya know…


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm stoked about TFO t shirts. I need several. One for lounging. One for hiking and outdoor stuff. One to sleep in. Oh wtf, I need like 5 of them hahahaha. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 7, 2014)

I myself would like 37.3 shirts if at all possible.


----------



## henryzou90 (Jul 8, 2014)

i would like to buy one or two for sure.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 8, 2014)

Stacey J
Your closer to a expert then most your here . Have a great tort day !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## marcy4hope (Jul 8, 2014)

i will take one shirt. thanks.


----------



## RainsOn (Jul 26, 2014)

Sure, crazy old ladies need to brag about it.


----------



## Freddywoozy (Jul 26, 2014)

Of-course! 
I'd probably buy a couple myself!
Keep us updated on these Josh.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd like a shirt too


----------



## StuMac (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there any word on international prices? As there are a lot of us, in the UK especially, and shipping can really inhibit the purchase of things from over seas. Would like a couple if the price is reasonable!


----------



## Camryn (Jul 27, 2014)

If we buy one do we become a "Expert member"?  Just kidding.


----------



## paver1960 (Jul 27, 2014)

ETA for the shirts?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

We should have a badge for buying one, it should say something like "Forum supporter"


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 27, 2014)

*whispers* Ken, should I go grab the pitchforks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 28, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> *whispers* Ken, should I go grab the pitchforks?


Always got mine at the ready! One never knows when the need for a get together may arise.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll sell the pitchforks on eBay, I'll be rich!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Any updates, @Josh?


----------



## Elohi (Aug 4, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Any updates, @Josh?


Hook us up!  @Josh
I just pulled a bunch of shirts from my wardrobe to give away or sell at an upcoming yard sale so I am in need of shirts.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 6, 2014)

I would buy one ,but would prefer that it just said, "member"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 6, 2014)

I want one, but I'd prefer it said “Tortoise Mafia" -“Mess with this one, and you get the entire creep!" LOL


----------



## SChromik (Aug 6, 2014)

I would buy one. Though I am very far from being an expert ☺


----------



## Elohi (Aug 7, 2014)

Yoooo hoooo @Josh
Status?


----------



## T33's Torts (Aug 8, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Yoooo hoooo @Josh
> Status?


Pitchforks- Ready!


----------



## Sierra.T (Aug 11, 2014)

Id take one! only bad thing is im a newbie and defiantly NOT an expert. lol


----------



## (r.t) (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not really an expert (though I hope I will soon!), so I prefer it would just say member, and will they come in different colours? 
I would/will still definitely buy 1!


----------



## Krabby (Aug 17, 2014)

I would buy one! Not an expert as of yet....


----------



## alisha.fern (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mandee76 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would buy one


----------



## Toddoise (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd like a couple also. I agree with everybody, I'm no expert but I'd like to help the forum.


----------



## TanksMom (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the t-shirt idea! Agree with others though about leaving off "expert" for those of us novice to mostly-adequately informed" members LOL are they available?


----------



## Tyanna (Sep 29, 2014)

Omg I want one!


----------



## Elohi (Sep 30, 2014)

@Josh
Is this t-shirt still in the plans?


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes it is still in the plans...  Sorry I've been busy. Talked with the printer last night. Looks like we will be able to get some photos taken with a model so you all can see what they look like. Still debating on sticking with "expert member" vs just "member". Also trying to make arrangements for a women's style tee in addition to the regular tee pictured above.


----------



## Josh (Oct 6, 2014)

I should have an order form and some additional photos for you all to see by the end of the week! Tell your friends! Share this page!


----------



## mscrys88 (Oct 6, 2014)

I would to buy a couple to help support the forum! Keep us posted


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 10, 2014)

mscrys88 said:


> I would to buy a couple to help support the forum! Keep us posted


I love your profile picture. Proud tortie mama!

I'd buy a t-shirt, too, so long as it was big enough.


----------



## Janine (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a nice t-shirt design, I would definitely buy one


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, would love one!!!


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 25, 2014)

Josh said:


> I should have an order form and some additional photos for you all to see by the end of the week! Tell your friends! Share this page!


 
@ Josh Have you posted forms or other pIcs yet? I was hoping I have'nt missed them. Id also like a few t-shirts. Will children's sizes be available?


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 25, 2014)

Man I need a new shirt!


----------



## locolou (Oct 25, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> TSHIRTS TSHIRTS TSHIRTS TSHIRTS!


Let us know when it happens, I want one!!! I hv many Turtle T-shirts, I love them!


----------



## Sue Harvey (Nov 2, 2014)

Expert=Ex -has been
Spert- a drip under pressure
Expert = a has been drip under pressure

I'd buy a shirt - I'm xxxl you know extra extra extra little


----------



## Tank'sMom (Jan 16, 2015)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


----------



## Tank'sMom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes!!!!


----------



## tiffany361 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jan 16, 2015)

tiffany361 said:


> Yes!


By the way, I love your picture. I don't know what it is about a tort in a cozie/sweater, but it's adorable.


----------



## Kenno (Jan 17, 2015)

Offer one without "expert member " and I'm in.


----------



## 4jean (Jan 17, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Elohi (Jan 17, 2015)

@Josh. Any news on these?


----------



## Anthony32 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cool shirts


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So only members can buy them? I am not sure I like the "expert" part, as to me it gives a false impression of experience and knowledge... just sayin'.


I thought that too cause I ain't an expert YET. you need 2 types of t shirts another type that says "


Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


Can you ship to UK and can you get them that says "I'm going to be an expert member".


----------



## keepergale (Jan 18, 2015)

We need one kind of T Shirt. The available kind.


----------



## ShannonH (Jan 18, 2015)

I will definitely buy. I would love long sleeves too!


----------



## mike rowlett (Apr 16, 2015)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


Josh those t shirts are cool. I know I'm new but I really like that I would consider getting one and I don't have my tort yet. But those are cool


----------



## leigti (Apr 16, 2015)

There are many of us waiting in patiently for the shirts.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 17, 2015)

I would like one too, please.
if you deliver to Morocco, that is.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 21, 2015)

Josh said:


> Cheap as possible. I'm thinking somewhere in the $15 range...


 What of shipment and so on? What colours are available? Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 24, 2015)

I posted an alert on Tuesday 21/04/2015 asking about what colours are available of the T-shirts, and their shipment. However, so far I received *NO* reply. I would indeed appreciate an answer asap.

Thank you.


----------



## leigti (Apr 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I posted an alert on Tuesday 21/04/2015 asking about what colours are available of the T-shirts, and their shipment. However, so far I received *NO* reply. I would indeed appreciate an answer asap.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not sure they even know any of that yet. It is still on the development stage as far as I can tell.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 24, 2015)

leigti said:


> I'm not sure they even know any of that yet. It is still on the development stage as far as I can tell.


 Thanks very much indeed your prompt reply.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 24, 2015)

@Josh oooooo Josh ! The natives are getting restless ! Ooooo GOD THEY HAVE PITCHFORKS ! RUN !


----------



## obi_obi (Apr 24, 2015)

yes! if I could get hold of one from the UK


----------



## judgebones (Apr 25, 2015)

We would love 2 of those t,shirt's even though me and Tony are new to the forum


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 25, 2015)

Shoooottt I didn't know TFO had T-Shirts!!! I want 6 of them so I can where one everyday of the week and support TFO!!! You got to love this forum it's so amazing and I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Octavious22 (May 17, 2015)

T33's Torts said:


> *Re: RE: Tortoise Forum T-Shirt*
> 
> 
> 
> I has a STRANGER come up to me while I was jogging, and go "Hi! I have some weeds in my garden. Do you want them?!?!?!"


Lol


----------



## Octavious22 (May 17, 2015)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


Change the expert part and try other colors might as well make it iconic


----------



## Eric Phillips (May 29, 2015)

I'm no expert, but I would still buy a shirt Are there shirts available yet for sale?


----------



## Elnewman622 (May 31, 2015)

I would get one ! except I'm no expert  as much as I wish to be ! could it possibly just say member ? I would want to buy it even more if it said that !


----------



## azugie (Jun 8, 2015)

I would!


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 8, 2015)

I also would like to know if there's any left . I would like 2 of them please.


----------



## Tortugatron (Jun 10, 2015)

I would definitely outfit my entire wardrobe with that t shirt. Where do I order?


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Tortugatron said:


> I would definitely outfit my entire wardrobe with that t shirt. Where do I order?


I m ow right!! I'll where some jeans and some boots with it and I'll call it "Fancy Wear"


----------



## dmmj (Jun 10, 2015)

The "expert" on the shirt is not legally binding, besides I want a moderator shirt.
Looks like we will have to revive this idea


----------



## Tortugatron (Jun 11, 2015)

But for real though. Are these or other Tortoise Forum shirts available? Because I would like to buy some yesterday. Level with me bro. From one Josh to another. What do I have to do to get some TF merchandise?




Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


----------



## DawnH (Jun 11, 2015)

I totally want one! I think it would be hilarious to make kids shirts that say "My brother/sister is a tortoise" (No pressure.)


----------



## tpope (Jul 8, 2015)

I can help make this possible @Josh


----------



## spikethetort101 (Oct 15, 2015)

I would frame it


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd love one!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 3, 2015)

OK, this thread dates from last year....

Are there any nof these shirts to be had or are they still in the development stage? 

Ill take 2!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 3, 2015)

Also interested if there will be a new batch made.
(I see that this thread is ancient.)


----------



## GRohr (Nov 4, 2015)

I would be interested in one as well if ever available


----------



## keepergale (Nov 4, 2015)

Yea. I am also still interested as well.


----------



## Dosu (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm definitely interested as well. The only problem is the 'expert' part lol. I ain't no expert yet


----------



## keepergale (Nov 10, 2015)

You will be by the time the shirts are available


----------



## BowDownBowser (Nov 10, 2015)

I would buy one


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2015)

@Josh. it looks like we have a lot of interest in the shirts now


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 10, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 10, 2015)

dmmj said:


> @Josh. it looks like we have a lot of interest in the shirts still !


I say "still" instead of now. This is my vote…


----------



## Tort Love (Nov 10, 2015)

I would love that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 10, 2015)

My ex asked me, very seriously when I'd wear it. I very matter of factly looked at her and asked, "when wouldn't I ?" It would be a daily tee for me.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 10, 2015)

Y'all haven't gotten your shirts yet? .


----------



## GRohr (Nov 10, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say "still" instead of now. This is my vote…
> View attachment 155285



Bahahahaha, I can't stop laughing/crying!


----------



## agintz (Nov 10, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 11, 2015)

Haha, neat. I'd be happy to show my Tortoise Forum pride. ;D Do we have any other swag?


----------



## Lori-Seal (Nov 26, 2015)

Totally gota get one!


----------



## leigti (Nov 26, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say "still" instead of now. This is my vote…
> View attachment 155285


That could go on the back of the shirt.


----------



## leigti (Nov 26, 2015)

Come on @Josh we have designed it for you already. Front and back images. We've been kicking these ideas around for a while, it's time to fish or cut bait.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 2, 2015)

Guys and girls get your fires ready and sharpen your pitch forks !


----------



## keepergale (Dec 2, 2015)

no pitchfork


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread needs to be deleted .


----------



## keepergale (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like another Christmas without a Tortoise Forum Tee Shirt


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 3, 2015)

I know right ! I'm going to cry if I don't have one under my tree this year .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 3, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I know right ! I'm going to cry if I don't have one under my tree this year .


I think there'll be a lot of tears before bedtime this Christmas.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 3, 2015)

Ha-ha maybe this will make Josh fill guilty .


----------



## jaizei (Dec 3, 2015)

You can always buy one of the old ones..
http://www.zazzle.com/tortoiseforum+gifts


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 3, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Ha-ha maybe this will make Josh fill guilty .


Yep, lets all cry.
A lot.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep, lets all cry.
> A lot.



So you can fill him with tears?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 3, 2015)

jaizei said:


> So you can fill him with tears?


I don't think they noticed


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 3, 2015)

Smart *** ! Haha


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 4, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Looks like another Christmas without a Tortoise Forum Tee Shirt


Let's not be too pessimistic! It's only the beginning of December.


----------



## keepergale (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes. 2015


----------



## popeye tortoise (Dec 4, 2015)

I am a new guy here but a T-shirt would be nice.

Thanks, Roy


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2016)

popeye tortoise said:


> I am a new guy here but a T-shirt would be nice.
> 
> Thanks, Roy


I'd like one too.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Feb 9, 2016)

kathyth said:


> I would buy 2, at least.
> Would prefer that it just said, " member"


I agree, as a new to forum I am no expert!


----------



## JessElms (Mar 30, 2016)

DEFINITELY! (If $15... No more)


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 31, 2016)

jaizei said:


> You can always buy one of the old ones..
> http://www.zazzle.com/tortoiseforum+gifts


Do you think this will fit on my Russian tortie? XD


----------



## Zamric (Apr 5, 2016)

somebody really should close this post. after all. why keep it open if there are no t-shirts to be had?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2016)

Zamric said:


> somebody really should close this post. after all. why keep it open if there are no t-shirts to be had?



I think there are still some of the old type where that baby T-shirt was found. This thread was opened to see if there was an interest in a new design.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2016)

The OP was 2 years ago and there are 13 pages of peoples saying "YES! We want this!"...

I'd say the demand is there but there is no supply. Why keep up every ones hope? Id love one, but after all this time I've given up all hope.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Is this still maybe going to happen?
(I'd still buy one)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2016)

Josh has been in absentia for quite a while. I think he's very busy in his 'other' life.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2016)

I get that! If I wasn't home, recovering from a "Hernia Repair Procedure" I'd be hard at work with little or no recreational internet time!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2016)

Ouch! I hope you're recovering ok with not much pain??


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Ouch! I hope you're recovering ok with not much pain??


oh, there is pain! but once it heals.... it is suppost to stop!


----------



## Daylan Landry (Apr 6, 2016)

Get well soon! I'm having major surgery next Tuesday...


----------



## jaizei (Apr 6, 2016)

Zamric said:


> The OP was 2 years ago and there are 13 pages of peoples saying "YES! We want this!"...
> 
> I'd say the demand is there but there is no supply. Why keep up every ones hope? Id love one, but after all this time I've given up all hope.



It's to keep up interest in the TFO shirt black market

(I was going to post a picture of Yvonne in her TFO shirt here but I guess I'm not special enough to post pictures in this forum.)


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2016)

jaizei said:


> It's to keep up interest in the TFO shirt black market
> 
> (I was going to post a picture of Yvonne in her TFO shirt here but I guess I'm not special enough to post pictures in this forum.)


Theres a "Black Market" for TFO shirts? Send me THAT link.... Ill get one of these shirts even if I have to make it myself!


----------



## Daylan Landry (Apr 6, 2016)

I have some great ideas for t-shirts!


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2016)

Daylan Landry said:


> Get well soon! I'm having major surgery next Tuesday...


Good Luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2016)

jaizei said:


> It's to keep up interest in the TFO shirt black market
> 
> (I was going to post a picture of Yvonne in her TFO shirt here but I guess I'm not special enough to post pictures in this forum.)



What...you mean it wouldn't let you post a picture?

I just tried and I'm locked out too. Oh lordy...I just hope we don't have Forum trouble with Josh being so quiet all the time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh has been in absentia for quite a while. I think he's very busy in his 'other' life.


I can certainly relate to that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll try.


Here's the tee shirt I want-and it can say TFO on it somewhere too…


----------



## Razan (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry Ken. Your busy tortoises may not be ....well...just NO. The tortoise drawing on page 1 was much better.


----------



## keepergale (Apr 12, 2016)

I would buy both


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm working with a member to see about getting us a T-shirt. I'll need a firm commitment from members who are interested in a T-shirt. Right now it's still in the planning stage, but if we can get it going, we'll have a contest for the design and we'll try to keep the price at $15 plus shipping (probably $5).

Can I have a show of hands? We need 50 pre-paid pre-orders in order to get started on this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2016)

I mis-spoke. We'll need 17 pre-paid pre-orders in order to get the $15 price, with a goal of 50 orders in mind.

This is just a show of hands. Are there 17 of you who want a T-shirt bad enough to pre-pay?


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 25, 2016)

PayPal? Then yes for me. Adult medium


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 25, 2016)

I will buy one . How would we pay ? When do you need the cash ? How soon will you know ? Haha


----------



## TardisTortoise (Apr 25, 2016)

I will prepay for 2. If kids sizes will be available, then 4.


----------



## shehick (Apr 25, 2016)

Count me in for one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll take one!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2016)

That's 6 so far.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh, kids' sizes - I'll add another one


----------



## keepergale (Apr 26, 2016)

I will prepay. At least one maybe two


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2016)

9 up til now then.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Apr 26, 2016)

I will take one.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 26, 2016)

Two here.
(XXL)
It'll have to be by check or cc.
When\if this happens would you create a new thread?
Like T-shirts are available now.
Pre pay is fine.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 26, 2016)

put me down for 2 x (XXL) that is, if PayPal is a possible form of payment! (I can use a CC too but no checks or cash for me)


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll take 2


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 26, 2016)

16?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2016)

Yup. We need one more.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 26, 2016)

SCREECH!
Nothing?


----------



## Zamric (Apr 26, 2016)

Do we have a design in mind??


----------



## shehick (Apr 26, 2016)

@Zamric, it's being discussed and I believe we are between a contest for custom designs or poll for a few pre-made designs.


----------



## keepergale (Apr 26, 2016)

Almost 300 posts and only 16 orders


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2016)

keepergale said:


> Almost 300 posts and only 16 orders



That's the trouble we run into with things we sell on the Forum, calendars included. Everyone is all gung-ho, but when it comes right down to it, darned few actually spend the money.


----------



## samsmom (Apr 26, 2016)

i would buy one and maybe it could be delivered with my calendar that i ordered and paid for 2 months ago!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> That's the trouble we run into with things we sell on the Forum, calendars included. Everyone is all gung-ho, but when it comes right down to it, darned few actually spend the money.


Yvonne, can you ship to UK. I'll take 4 if so and is PayPal ok. Other than that it's carrier pigeon. 
2 L 
2 XXL. 

Also when 2016 calendars came up for grabs I contacted Josh to no answer. To late for that but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2016)

samsmom said:


> i would buy one and maybe it could be delivered with my calendar that i ordered and paid for 2 months ago!


Touche my friend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2016)

keepergale said:


> Almost 300 posts and only 16 orders


If it would tip the scales, I'll buy a third and send it to next years Secret Santa.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok, it sounds like we have enough interest to get started on it. I'll ask Charlene, the member doing all the work for us, to get going on it. We'll start a new thread when she gets the design and a picture of the shirt all done.


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll take 1 - med. thx Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

In order to keep the price down, we're going with only one color and a minimum design. Do we have a preference on the color? I kind of like red, but grey and ash were also spoken for.


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Apr 27, 2016)

no pref for me


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> In order to keep the price down, we're going with only one color and a minimum design. Do we have a preference on the color? I kind of like red, but grey and ash were also spoken for.


Just NOT white.
+1 for red.


----------



## shehick (Apr 27, 2016)

To answer your questions both paypal and card payments will be accepted. 
Childrens sizes will be available.

I can definitely look into shipping to the UK, though it will be a little more expensive.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

Just as an explanation, Baudoin (Charlene) has generously volunteered to handle this for us.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Apr 27, 2016)

I'll take one! 2 if you have kids sizes.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 27, 2016)

my vote's still for gray. I don't like flashy colors


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2016)

Baudoin said:


> To answer your questions both paypal and card payments will be accepted.
> Childrens sizes will be available.
> 
> I can definitely look into shipping to the UK, though it will be a little more expensive.


Cool.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Apr 27, 2016)

Grey


----------



## sissyofone (Apr 28, 2016)

I want one also.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 28, 2016)

Grey


----------



## keithsf (Apr 29, 2016)

+1


----------



## Stitchpunk (May 1, 2016)

I'd take one. +1 for grey.


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I'd take one. +1 for grey.


awesome, gray rocks


----------



## jaizei (May 1, 2016)

dmmj said:


> awesome, gray rocks



So you're team gray...hmmm


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2016)

I'll take one as well.
Happy to pay whatever to deliver to Morocco, it wasn't a problem for my calendar.
Grey.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 4, 2016)

Do you do Tidgy size ?
And slightly large wifey size ?


----------



## Lindsay79 (May 5, 2016)

I would buy one in a girl cut.


----------



## Momof4 (May 5, 2016)

I want one but really need to see it.
Are there v-necks for us girls?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> I want one but really need to see it.
> Are there v-necks for us girls?



We're still trying to get it all together. When we have a graphic design company chosen and a price decided upon, we'll show you all the picture of the shirt and at that time we'll be asking for orders. This was just more or less a request for a show of hands or an interest in doing it.


----------



## Lindsay79 (May 5, 2016)

I own a graphics design company and would be happy to do the design super cheap!!!!


----------



## Lindsay79 (May 5, 2016)

Lindsay79 said:


> I own a graphics design company and would be happy to do the design super cheap!!!!


If you are interested email me at [email protected]

Our website is www.strategynest.com

We do websites, logos, tshirt designs all the time! Plus we have animals at our office...including my tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2016)

Thank you, Lindsay. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## agintz (May 8, 2016)

I would take 2. 1 small. 1 xs or youth large


----------



## surfergirl (May 8, 2016)

I would buy one but I too am not sure I can live up to the expert part either.


----------



## dmmj (May 8, 2016)

for those of you scared of the expert title despite my vigorous protest because I'm very conceited the expert title has been decided to be taken off under protest by me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 9, 2016)

dmmj said:


> for those of you scared of the expert title despite my vigorous protest because I'm very conceited the expert title has been decided to be taken off under protest by me


I'm with you here 100%. I'm very astute in my opinion of myself as well as my ability to direct folks towards TFO. Gag me on the red for a color. I'd go for grays in that no mention of forest green has been brought up. From my days of being president of the Oregon Herpetological Society, I own something like 25 of those tee-shirts, so put me down for 1 mens lg.


----------



## Momof4 (May 24, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## wrdme2 (May 24, 2016)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


Do you have some that say newbie member I'd buy that


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 25, 2016)

Is this attempt ALSO fizzling out?


----------



## Eric Phillips (May 25, 2016)

TFO - Where we Carapace around!.....my paypal account is devoted to a purchase


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Any updates?



I'm afraid the ball's in my court, and I've fallen down on the job. I'm supposed to be looking for prices here in town. I'll try to get busy on it.


----------



## Momof4 (May 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm afraid the ball's in my court, and I've fallen down on the job. I'm supposed to be looking for prices here in town. I'll try to get busy on it.




Take your time Yvonne. I was just curious.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2016)

What do you think of this picture for a shirt?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2016)

Heather gray shirt with black writing and the picture would also be black outline

It would say Tortoise Forum above the picture and in smaller font - tortoiseforum.org - under the picture


----------



## popeye tortoise (May 26, 2016)

Nice job, Yvonne I think it look great !!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Heather gray shirt with black writing and the picture would also be black outline
> 
> It would say Tortoise Forum above the picture and in smaller font - tortoiseforum.org - under the picture




Perfect to this here Cowboy.


----------



## Blakem (May 27, 2016)

I like the picture! I think it would look great on a shirt. I just need to get on here more often to see if this goes through


----------



## Momof4 (May 27, 2016)

I love it!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2016)

I got some prices today, but I forgot to see what it would cost to ship a shirt. I think regular parcel post in an envelope mailer would probably be the cheapest. I'll bite the bullet and make an extra trip into town tomorrow and get an average shipping price.


----------



## algoroth1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Count me in too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2016)

The world spins in slow motion when it comes to me. I have the price, but I forgot to ask if there was a minimum. And then I'll need to get some sort if idea what sizes to buy. I don't want to be stuck with an un-saleable size or two.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2016)

Quite a few of you expressed an interest in child, lady and X large sizes. In order to keep the price down, you won't have that choice. It will be s, m and l only, and no child or lady. I'm sorry if that leaves some of you out of the mix, but the majority are asking for a cheaper price. Remember, the whole object of this thing is to make a few $$ for Josh for the server and etc. fees, and at $15 a shirt, he's not making much money. Stay tuned.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Quite a few of you expressed an interest in child, lady and X large sizes. In order to keep the price down, you won't have that choice. It will be s, m and l only, and no child or lady. I'm sorry if that leaves some of you out of the mix, but the majority are asking for a cheaper price. Remember, the whole object of this thing is to make a few $$ for Josh for the server and etc. fees, and at $15 a shirt, he's not making much money. Stay tuned.


I'll have to remove my order/interest in the shirts then.
I have a 54" chest. I'm also very tall and a large would look like a sports bra on me.
(I'll continue to support the forum via cash.)


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jun 3, 2016)

Just for reference, are the sizes similar to men's Hanes t-shirt sizes?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2016)

I think there are alot of folks needing the larger sizes. Normally, they just charge an extra $2-5 more for the larger sizes


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2016)

Yelloweyed said:


> Just for reference, are the sizes similar to men's Hanes t-shirt sizes?



I felt the shirt, and it is a 100% cotton, good quality shirt. I have no idea how the sizes run.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2016)

Would you XL folks be interested in paying slightly more for your XL size? I don't want to end up with a lot of shirts I can't sell because no one wants that size. This is what happened when I was in charge of the turtle club's T-shirt sales. I ended up with quite a few XL shirts that no one wanted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 4, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I ended up with quite a few XL shirts that no one wanted.


Yup. I've got 20-30 teeshirts left over from the Oregon Herpetological Society for basically the same reason. Fortunately for me they all fit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes. I'll pony up for the double x size.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 4, 2016)

I'd like one but what of:

1) the size of the T-shirt

2) shipment costs

3) colours: are other colours available?

Appreciate an answer.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

Well Yvonne I'm fat so I'll have to have a xL . So if I must pay more I guess I can . No problem.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd like one but what of:
> 
> 1) the size of the T-shirt
> 
> ...



When I get all my ducks in a row I will post all this info for everyone, Gillian. This thread was started mainly to have an account of show of interest.


----------



## leigti (Jun 4, 2016)

I would need an extra large, especially if it is 100% cotton. Yes I'm fat :-( but I also like roomie T-shirts. The guide dog group I was part of sold T-shirts, we usually ended up with smalls and 2X's didn't sell. Everything else sold really well. A lot of people also just like bigger T-shirts whether they really need an XL or not. Just a suggestion. And yes I would be willing to pay a little more for a bigger size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 5, 2016)

My wife....And I'm guessing some others also like to sleep in a double x.


----------



## fairuz (Jun 5, 2016)

Could you ship it to Malaysia? Would love to have one of those.. i'm sure others here would love it too.


----------



## Kara Kopek (Jun 22, 2016)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm stalled, waiting to get @DeanS permission to use his drawing of Aladar as our T-shirt picture. But the project is still foremost in my mind. If anyone has a better way to contact Dean please do so. I've tried email and PM, but no response from him.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jun 29, 2016)

I sure would Do you have a small for Clifford (my Tortoise?).


----------



## popeye tortoise (Jul 1, 2016)

I am still interested as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 2, 2016)

So here are 2 sketches of tortoises up for consideration; these were done by a past active member " Laney" please though, understand, her life has become a little chaotic lately and I'm not so sure she could devote the time needed. Here is an adult sulcata,


And this is an ink of "Little Ricky" she made for me;


----------



## Utsav9999 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm interested in buying the t-shirt....kindly guide me for further communication....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2016)

Utsav9999 said:


> I'm interested in buying the t-shirt....kindly guide me for further communication....


They aren't yet ready for purchase.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes Josh I am interested in purchasing a T-Shirt. Please notify me when I can get one. Thanks!


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I mis-spoke. We'll need 17 pre-paid pre-orders in order to get the $15 price, with a goal of 50 orders in mind.
> 
> This is just a show of hands. Are there 17 of you who want a T-shirt bad enough to pre-pay?


Yes from me! I'll prepay with a good design,
but NOT 'Slow Poke'. Not my style!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2016)

Just to keep you all updated, I've placed the order with the graphic design company. I only ordered 15 large, 5 XL and 5 XXL to start with. As I'm starting out with my own money, I didn't want to end up with shirts that don't sell. If I sell out I can always order more. I was supposed to get an email for the t shirt company today showing me a proof of the shirt, but so far I haven't received it.

It's not going to be your regular shop online type of shopping. You'll have to send your order along with a check or money order to my post office box (I'll give you that info when the time comes) and I'll ship out the shirts on Fridays. I did set up a paypal account for this, however, you would still have to contact me to let me know size and how many, so I just thought it would be easier to do it all on one snail mail.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Just to keep you all updated, I've placed the order with the graphic design company. I only ordered 15 large, 5 XL and 5 XXL to start with. As I'm starting out with my own money, I didn't want to end up with shirts that don't sell. If I sell out I can always order more. I was supposed to get an email for the t shirt company today showing me a proof of the shirt, but so far I haven't received it.
> 
> 
> It's not going to be your regular shop online type of shopping. You'll have to send your order along with a check or money order to my post office box (I'll give you that info when the time comes) and I'll ship out the shirts on Fridays. I did set up a paypal account for this, however, you would still have to contact me to let me know size and how many, so I just thought it would be easier to do it all on one snail mail.


Sounds great. However I'd like to see the design first. I don't like the 2 Tortoises "doing it". That's silly!


----------



## amoore (Jul 8, 2016)

I would definitely want a t-shirt! They are awesome! Are the pictures the actual shirt design or has it changed?!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> Sounds great. However I'd like to see the design first. I don't like the 2 Tortoises "doing it". That's silly!



I don't believe I ever offered that idea for our shirt. We're going with DeanS 's sulcata, Aladar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2016)

Oops, wrong post quoted …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> I don't like the 2 Tortoises "doing it". That's unnatural!!


That picture was posted as a little, "tongue in cheek" humor for a laugh. That said though, the tortoises do seem to be experts at what they're up to, and after all, I often read posts from friends here mentioning they want to be, "tortoise breeders" ?! I say, "watch and learn …"


----------



## shehick (Jul 9, 2016)

I need a small over here. Can't wait to see the design.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 9, 2016)

If like a Medium, but a large is cool too!


----------



## popeye tortoise (Jul 11, 2016)

Please let me know when you are ready for use to send a money order or check. I will need a x large.
Thank you


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll take a Medium, or if not available I'll take 1-Large. Yay!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2016)

When the time comes, there will be a thread made on how to order, etc.

I'm still waiting to hear back from the graphic design place.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you Yvonne


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Thread now in place but they won't send me one.
Anyone who does want one, (and they are lovely), please check the thread under Personal Promotions.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/
They're worth every Dirham!
(or penny, or cent, etc!)


----------



## missjmg19 (Aug 4, 2016)

Josh said:


> Cheap as possible. I'm thinking somewhere in the $15 range...



LOL....you need to have one that says "Beginner" and we'd get some!!!


----------



## missjmg19 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> So only members can buy them? I am not sure I like the "expert" part, as to me it gives a false impression of experience and knowledge... just sayin'.




Agreed.....I am learning so much here, but would not wear anything that said "expert" because we are finally adopting our first tortoise (russian) on Sunday!


----------



## Steve_carter (Aug 4, 2016)

I would be interested but could be your website & logo? Instead of the proposed image? If you would like any help on designs I could provide some? After all my profession is in the design industry. (Free of course to you's) it could be my contribution to the help & guidance you've provided to me. Sorry if this is not appropriate. That said, I live in the UK would I be able to still purchase one?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2016)

Steve_carter said:


> I would be interested but could be your website & logo? Instead of the proposed image? If you would like any help on designs I could provide some? After all my profession is in the design industry. (Free of course to you's) it could be my contribution to the help & guidance you've provided to me. Sorry if this is not appropriate. That said, I live in the UK would I be able to still purchase one?



This thread was to see if there is an interest in buying a Forum T-shirt. We're now selling the shirts here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/

It costs too much to ship them overseas, so I haven't taken overseas orders.


----------



## Steve_carter (Aug 5, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> This thread was to see if there is an interest in buying a Forum T-shirt. We're now selling the shirts here:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/
> 
> It costs too much to ship them overseas, so I haven't taken overseas orders.



Okay no problem. Totally understandable for the overseas coatings. Thought I would ask.


----------



## fanofthedog (Aug 17, 2016)

I would/ I will. And yes either member or "crazy tortoise lady" works 






Josh said:


> Would anyone be interested in purchasing a t-shirt if we had a bunch of these printed? Proceeds would go to our monthly server bills and software upgrades.
> Thanks for your support!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2016)

*DON'T MISS OUT ON YOUR CHANCE TO OWN A TORTOISE FORUM T-SHIRT IMPRINTED WITH A PICTURE OF THE FAMOUS IVORY SULCATA, ALADAR!*

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ivory-sulcata-aladar-settles-in-for-the-day.52178/

Once these shirts are sold, that's all there is, folks. I won't be ordering any more. I have 4 XXL and 4 L left. (Liz, Mike and Craig, I have your orders and shirts are saved for you).

Remember, the profit made from selling the shirts goes to Josh to help defray the costs of keeping the Forum online.

So let me hear from you. Send me a private conversation request and I'll give you my address for you to send me your check or money order.

See latest T-shirt info here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> *DON'T MISS OUT ON YOUR CHANCE TO OWN A TORTOISE FORUM T-SHIRT IMPRINTED WITH A PICTURE OF THE FAMOUS IVORY SULCATA, ALADAR!*
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ivory-sulcata-aladar-settles-in-for-the-day.52178/
> 
> ...


My shirt arrived last week. I was quite happy with the Sulcata image. Very cute.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks Yvonne. The money order was mailed last week. So you should have any time know .


----------



## popeye tortoise (Sep 18, 2016)

Yvonne the shirts you listed above is the only sizes you have left? I usually wear a extra large. Depending on how they run I may be able to wear a large. Do they run big?


----------



## Blakem (Sep 18, 2016)

popeye tortoise said:


> Yvonne the shirts you listed above is the only sizes you have left? I usually wear a extra large. Depending on how they run I may be able to wear a large. Do they run big?


Even after cleaning mine, it was big. I got a large and usually wear a medium unless it's 100% cotton then large.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2016)

time for a little peer pressure. all the cool kids are wearing the shirts don't you want to be cool?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2016)

popeye tortoise said:


> Yvonne the shirts you listed above is the only sizes you have left? I usually wear a extra large. Depending on how they run I may be able to wear a large. Do they run big?



I now have 4 large and 3 XXL left to sell. And yes, they do run a bit big.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Sep 19, 2016)

_Ok thank you I will hit you up on the private thread to get the mailing information._


----------



## popeye tortoise (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok thank you, I will hit you up on a private thread to get the mailing information.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Sep 21, 2016)

Yvonne, You are going think I am a knuckle head but I am not sure how to contact you on a private thread. This computer stuff is hard LOL


----------



## jaizei (Sep 21, 2016)

popeye tortoise said:


> Yvonne, You are going think I am a knuckle head but I am not sure how to contact you on a private thread. This computer stuff is hard LOL



Click here to start a private conversation with Yvonne


----------



## popeye tortoise (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you Jaizei. When it comes to computers I am totally lost.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2016)

See this thread for T-Shirt information:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/order-your-forum-t-shirt.143938/


----------

